# Original Schwinn 69 Pea Picker



## vastingray (Feb 9, 2021)

Original 69 pea picker from the original owner with added  nos  rear gripper slik


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 9, 2021)

Nice Tom


----------



## vastingray (Feb 9, 2021)

Darthvader said:


> Nice Tom



Thanks Frank I hope your doing good buddy


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 9, 2021)

Real nice as always, can not get enough of that green. Good luck


----------

